# Festplatte mit Platinenseite nach oben montieren?



## Blaubaer (9. September 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGHX-Gemeinde!

Ich wollte einfach mal fragen ob es modernen Festplatten (in meinem Fall eine WD2500AAKS und eine WD6400AAKS) etwas ausmacht wenn sie mit der Platinenseite nach oben montiert werden.
Falls dies möglich sein sollte würde das mir sehr gelegen kommen, denn sonst muss ich das Stromkabel für die Festplatten meines Corsair 520 Watt Netzteils so blöd umdrehen. Vermutlich liegt das daran das das Netzteil für die Montage oben konzipiert wurde, und somit auch die Stromkabel für die Festplatten von oben, und nicht wie in meinem Fall von unten kommen.

Ich danke euch schon im Vorraus für eure Antworten!

MFG Blaubaer


----------



## CRAZYMANN (9. September 2009)

Moin Moin

so weit ich weiß ist egal wie rum die Festplatten eingebaut werden man sollte sie nur im Betrieb nicht großartig bewegen.


----------



## kelevra (9. September 2009)

das ist der Festplatte schnuppe, ob sie waagrerecht senkrecht oder kopfüber montiert ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. September 2009)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Probleme geben könnte, wenn die mechanischen Lager einer Festplatte nach vielen Betriebsstunden "eingefahren" sind und die Festplatte dann in der Position (vertikal-horizontal) gedreht wird. Bei neuen Festplatten sehe ich aber auch keine Probleme.


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2009)

Ist heutzutage vollkommen egal.


----------



## exa (9. September 2009)

nur diagonal sollte man vermeiden...


----------



## Düsi 800 (9. September 2009)

Der HD ist egal, wie rum du sie drehst, einzig schräg darfst du sie auf gar keinen Fall stellen!


----------



## Blaubaer (10. September 2009)

Danke für eure vielen Antworten, dann werde ich mich mal ans umbauen machen!


----------



## maiggoh (13. September 2009)

Jop es ist egal,
wie aber schon von einem anderen vermutet solltest du keinesfalls später die Position dann ändern sondern sie immer so benmutzen wie am anfang.


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2009)

maiggoh schrieb:


> Jop es ist egal,
> wie aber schon von einem anderen vermutet solltest du keinesfalls später die Position dann ändern sondern sie immer so benmutzen wie am anfang.



Diese Empfehlung stammt noch aus den Anfangszeiten und ist selbst bei Festplatten mit Kugellagern seit 10 Jahren Irrglauben.


----------

